# For The PPD Croud



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/1571804942.html


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,

Nice find, you have way to much time on your hands.LOL.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Mike,
> 
> Nice find, you have way to much time on your hands.LOL.


Yes I do


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

What is yall's opinion on the Khoeler method book on guard dog training?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

For ducks or dogs?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> What is yall's opinion on the Khoeler method book on guard dog training?


This is thread regarding PPD "Personal Protection Duck" I think the ducks head will come off with the Khoeler methods. Hence no Khoeler discussion for teh duck or geese


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

If you wear the suit and smack the duck around and scream in it's face every week, think it'll run off? lol


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is thread regarding PPD "Personal Protection Duck" I think the ducks head will come off with the Khoeler methods. Hence no Khoeler discussion for teh duck or geese


 
OOPS! i dunno how i did that, posted to the wrong thread:sad:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That ad is full of shit! This is obviously not a very good protection duck. First of all he is a registered breed of duck. And as everyone knows all of the good protection ducks are unregistered. Secondly his price of $40 suspicious. A decent protection duck starts at around $500 and all of the good ones come from Europe. 

I'd also want to see some wishbone and drumstick x-rays.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> That ad is full of shit! This is obviously not a very good protection duck. First of all he is a registered breed of duck. And as everyone knows all of the good protection ducks are unregistered. Secondly his price of $40 suspicious. A decent protection duck starts at around $500 and *all of the good ones come from Europe.
> 
> I'd also want to see some wishbone and drumstick x-rays*.




- snort - :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd insist on a Protection Duck Validation before I bought him


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd insist on a Protection Duck Validation before I bought him


Thomas you may have missed the last sentence . " Upon pickup, feel free to observe his behavior. He is one-of-a-kind" 
Guess if you need more you could kick off your shoes and walk across the yard sounds like it has a hate thing for feet.
Christopher seems to be wary of the 40 dollar asking price and pedigree seems to think labels and big bucks make the duck. I say go for it and pull the trigger.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Thomas you may have missed the last sentence . " Upon pickup, feel free to observe his behavior. He is one-of-a-kind"
> Guess if you need more you could kick off your shoes and walk across the yard sounds like it has a hate thing for feet.
> Christopher seems to be wary of the 40 dollar asking price and pedigree seems to think labels and big bucks make the duck. I say go for it and pull the trigger.


Mike,

I can't trust my own lying eyes. I'd need the duck to be validated by a PRO fessional


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Gotta say, I am kinda liking this duck....wish I had a little bit of land, might give him a try. I am not a ppd trainer, so might have to hire some one to keep him at his peak though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With no pedigree is this duck REALLY worth the outrageous price of $40. :-o:-#:twisted::twisted:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

If someone buys this PPDuck, please take the time to make a video. I really want to see him work. 

Bob,

A duck's pedigree is on one peice of the puzzle, sometimes a good duck is where you find it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> If someone buys this PPDuck, please take the time to make a video. I really want to see him work.
> 
> Bob,
> 
> A duck's pedigree is on one peice of the puzzle, sometimes a good duck is where you find it.



Adam,

I've heard that if you find a good protection duck that some
Belgian Duck breeders can provide you with paper work?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> If someone buys this PPDuck, please take the time to make a video. I really want to see him work.
> 
> Bob,
> 
> A duck's pedigree is on one peice of the puzzle, sometimes a good duck is where you find it.



In the oven with taters, onions and carrots!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> In the oven with taters, onions and carrots!


So the person making the video should have one of those glass "window" panels in their oven door...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> With no pedigree is this duck REALLY worth the outrageous price of $40. :-o:-#:twisted::twisted:


  
Tony Northrup Photography
Birds > Water Birds > Ducks > Muscovy Ducks







 Mammals
Baby Animals
Bats
Bears
Big Cats
Burrowing Animals
Canines
Farm animals
Hoofed Mammals
Marsupials
Monkeys
Pets
Procyonids
Rodents
Tenrecs
Tree-dwellers
Water Mammals
 
 Birds
Birds of Prey 


les
Butterflies
Caterpillars
Crickets
Damselflies
Dragonflies
Flies
Giant Water Bugs
Grasshoppers
Inchworms
Ladybugs
Large Whirligig Beetles
Leaf Insects
Midges
Moths
Praying Mantises
Roaches
Squash bugs
Unidentified insects
Walking sticks
Wasps
Water Striders
Yellow Jackets
 
 Reptiles
Alligators
Caimans
Crocodiles
Frogs
Lizards
Malayan Gharials
Salamanders
Snakes
Toads
Turtles
 
 Fish
Australian Lungfish
Burrfish
Clams
Crabs
Giant Gourami
Hermit Crabs
Horseshoe Crabs
Jellyfish
Lobsters
Mudskippers
Octopus
Piranha
Rays
Sea Anemone
Sea Cucumbers
Sharks
Starfish
Unidentified Fish
White Tip Sharks
Winter Skates
 
 Spiders
Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeaters
Daddy long legs
Other spiders
Scorpions
Ticks
 
 Flowers
Bird of Paradise
Brown-Eyed Susans
Dandelions
Day Lilies
Hostas
Lilies
Other Flowers
Roses
Salvia
Snapdragons
Tulips
Unidentified flowers
Verbenas
Yellow flowers
 
 Travel
Bermuda
Canada
Costa Rica
Czech Republic
England
France
Germany
Italy
Netherlands
Puerto Rico
Spain
St. Thomas
Swiss Alps
Switzerland
United States
 
 



Previous Photo > Muscovy Duck > Next Photo


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Tony Northrup Photography
> Birds > Water Birds > Ducks > Muscovy Ducks
> 
> 
> ...




I'd rather pay the 40 for the BYB duck. That thing is even to ugly to eat! :lol: :wink:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I found this one kind of amusing.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/atl/1607058449.html

-Cheers


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'd rather pay the 40 for the BYB duck. That thing is even to ugly to eat! :lol: :wink:


 Look at the steely eye on this animal Bob I have to agree with you he is ugly but one word comes to mind and that word is deterrent.
Imagine pulling in a driveway and he comes waddling over, suddenly that thing flying up and latching on to your lip or worse the front of your pants  Getting past the mail box never sounded so good.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Look at the steely eye on this animal Bob I have to agree with you he is ugly but one word comes to mind and that word is deterrent.
> Imagine pulling in a driveway and he comes waddling over, suddenly that thing flying up and latching on to your lip or worse the front of your pants  Getting past the mail box never sounded so good.



You are right. :-o I totally forgot that they can fly, not just waddle! :lol:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Connie,

He just might have been trained as a nipple biter Connie. I think you can buy the padded pasties for the decoy work off Butch's website...:-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Look at the steely eye on this animal Bob I have to agree with you he is ugly but one word comes to mind and that word is deterrent.
> Imagine pulling in a driveway and he comes waddling over, suddenly that thing flying up and latching on to your lip or worse the front of your pants  Getting past the mail box never sounded so good.



That breed is pretty big. Not sure if it can even fly. It's "claimed" to be pedigree but it looks like a bit of turkey vulture snuck in the duck pen on those things.
Thunder actually has been attacked by a duck. During hurding one decided it had enough and latched onto his side. Thunder just gave it a WTF look and shook it off.....then "told" it to get the flock back where it belonged......or something like that. :grin:
I started working in my uncles poultry and produce market when I was 10. No doubt I have a few feathered ghost that want revenge.8-[8-[ 8-[


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> Connie,
> 
> He just might have been trained as a nipple biter Connie. I think you can buy the padded pasties for the decoy work off Butch's website...:-o


Well, good, because I'm very low on padded pasties.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Connie,
> 
> He just might have been trained as a nipple biter Connie. I think you can buy the padded pasties for the decoy work off Butch's website...:-o





Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, good, because I'm very low on padded pasties.


Well if Butch cant make it happen I took the trouble www.bodyperks.com/index-product.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Well if Butch cant make it happen I took the trouble www.bodyperks.com/index-product.html


Oh, thank goodness. You never know when your neighbor will get a nipple-trained PP Duck.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

YAY for fake nipples...

God, wtf.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> YAY for fake nipples...
> 
> God, wtf.


I feel certain that they were invented specifically for protection against PP Ducks.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> YAY for fake nipples...
> 
> God, wtf.


 
AND "were crafted to produce just the right amount of perkiness".


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> AND "were crafted to produce just the right amount of perkiness".


It's called "the gym" - how to keep your boobs perky without sticking rubber fake nips to them!


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

That PPDuck should be sold to guard the kitchen of a Chinese restaurant. That should show how he'd perform under stress.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> That PPDuck should be sold to guard the kitchen of a Chinese restaurant. That should show how he'd perform under stress.


Finally a serious head on this thread great idea!!!!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> www.craigslist.org/about/best/sea/1571804942.html


Mike if I ever need anything Im goin to you first lol.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Mike if I ever need anything Im goin to you first lol.


 Concider your self connected


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

This just gets weirder and weirder.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's called "the gym" - how to keep your boobs perky without sticking rubber fake nips to them!


But how will that protect them from PP Ducks?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> It's called "the gym" - how to keep your boobs perky without sticking rubber fake nips to them!


Cold weather will do the same thing :-0


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Cold weather will do the same thing :-0


Didn't think of that one!

I don't know, I've heard of buns of steel, but boobs of steel? Might prevent a severe maiming from a PPDuck. You can be my guest to give it a shot though Connie, I'm not game for a live bite from a PPDuck.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Didn't think of that one!
> 
> I don't know, I've heard of buns of steel, but boobs of steel? Might prevent a severe maiming from a PPDuck. You can be my guest to give it a shot though Connie, I'm not game for a live bite from a PPDuck.


If you were injured I'm sure someone here would be willing to num the area for you.


----------

